

Ask HN: Open Source devs to make a living out of it - Gepsens

Hello there HN,<p>I am looking for open source developers with projects that they are not touching anymore or simply active projects on Github and who have been contacted to provide support for it, or add more features but did not have the &#x27;time&#x27;.<p>I am putting something online to achieve that in an automated fashion in the coming days&#x2F;week, to help all of us make a living on the side out of open source, say SpringSource or RedHat but in a totally democratic and automated fashion.<p>I am looking for beta testers.
======
stevekemp
So you're looking for projects that are popular enough to be useful, but are
lacking upkeep and attention from their maintainers?

You might appreciate looking at www.lookingforpullrequests.com which seems to
be aimed at getting projects that are struggling some extra love.

~~~
Gepsens
Thank you, it basically looks like github on flat ui. I'll check it out.

